# *_*_BULLIES AGAINST BSL**TAMPA, FL**JUNE 11, 2011_*_*



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

*PROCEEDS WILL GO TO MIAMI COALITION AGAINST BSL!!!!!!








​*


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

That might just have to be my birthday presentXD Does Tampa allow 'pitbull' type dogs?


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Yup, Tampa does!!


----------

